# Homemade Incubator.



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Well, didn't know whether or not to put this on my chicken thread or start a new thread. Obviously I decided on a new thread.

Back in January I built a chicken egg incubator with new and used parts. Basicly a plywood box with thermostat, 60w lights for heat source, and several thermometers.

Got it all together, spent a few days fine tunning the temperature. Then I set 30 Rhode Island chicken eggs.

Feb. 2nd they started hatching. Of the 30 eggs I removed 4 that candled clear on day 7 because they were infertile, and I cracked 2 eggs in handling while turning. So I went into day 18 lockdown with 24 eggs. 

I hatched all 24. In the end that is an 80% hatch rate, danged good for a homemade job. 

Next run I am going to use 24 to 30 eggs from my Barred Rock hens/ Rhode Island Red roosters. I am hoping for another 80% hatch rate but with young pullet hens and my two roosters ( Barrack and Obama) being young guns, I'd be pleased with 50%.

A Barred Rock hen X Rhode Island Red rooster will give me black sexlink chickens that can be sexed at hatch. All part of the hobby.

So if any of you guys are close, (SE, La.) I plan on keeping the RRs pullets until they reach point of lay (5 months +/-), and the BSLs when (if) hatched, then sell.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Pictures ?????????


----------

